# Looking specific backgound track



## DannSkunk (Aug 11, 2012)

I was here a while ago looking for a song, and the parameters I gave were far to wide and vague. The thread is here.

I recently started messing around with MIDI software, and I put up a submission with more details and such in the description (please read the description if you are going to try to help!). This submission is here.

I figured I'd just put it out here again, and see if anything new pops up with this development. Mostly, the submission description is basically a revised version of the last thread... just to make things a little clearer.


----------

